# Need Info on a MIT-CHE bottle, ever heard of one?



## baddog06901 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have asked before and was wondering if anyone had any info on a Greenish bottle probably 1930-40's that says MIT-CHE on side and must be from Medesto cali, as it says Medesto L.G.J Cal on bottom..and has anyone heard of the Zetembo bottles .. supposedly they were bottled water from a Island up here in alaska, were they bottled down south or up here, as I know where they got the water from and if they were bottled up here, could go try to find something.. pretty remote area or I would go now..  any info would be great.. thanks..


----------



## rlo (Feb 16, 2008)

post a pic, you might get more responses.  They can't  i d without one.  welcome to the forum baddog


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 16, 2008)

It was a soda brand with at least 5 plants. Here's some links.

http://www.gono.com/museum2003/embossed%20by%20brand/ebrand8m.htm

http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-MIT-CHE-EMBOSSED-TIN-ADVERTISING-SIGN

 A Charlotte NC I saw had a Des Pat # from around 1927-28


----------

